# New Pentax 645d ii is coming next week



## ksagomonyants (Feb 6, 2014)

It seems that the long awaited successor of Pentax 645d will be released next week at the CP+ Camera & Photo Imaging Show in Yokohama, Japan. It will have a CMOS sensor. No price has been announced, but Pentax 645d was originally launched at ~$10,000.

http://blog.wppionline.com/2014/02/new-pentax-645d-medium-format-camera-with-cmos-sensor-to-be-unveiled-next-week/

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/02/05/ricoh-promises-reference-products-including-cmos-645d-at-cp

Those who won't be able to afford it but want to go to the "medium format", may hope that the price for the original Pentax 645d would decrease even more (now is ~$6000).


----------



## TomazK (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool, so there will now be 3 camera systems with the Sony sensor.
PhaseOne launched first, Hasseblad just said they would and now Pentax... cool...
Sony seem to be going into the sensor business strong.

T


----------



## moreorless (Feb 6, 2014)

The Phase One was pretty dam expensive($35K wasn't it?) so it'll be interesting to see what this Pentax comes in at.


----------



## traveller (Feb 6, 2014)

I wonder what this will do to the market for a 1Ds Mk3 replacement? It might help to speed up a new high-megapixel 1D series body, or it might force Canon to rethink their strategy and move the high-megapixel sensor into a lower end body. A lot will depend upon the price of this new Pentax 645...


----------

